# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  UPS με μπαταρία μετρημένη στα 13,1V δεν δουλεύει. Βάζεις νέα και δουλεύει

## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ28

Γενικά μπερδεύομαι με τα UPS και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό

Μπαταρία 12V/7Ah μετρημένη στα 13.1 πριν ανοίξω το UPS. To ανοίγω και την ξαναμετράω στα 13,8. Φορτίο δεν κρατάει
Αλλάζω την μπαταρία με νέα και κρατάει

Γιατί μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό?

----------


## Panoss

Γιατί δεν είναι καλή η μπαταρία.
Θα το διαπιστώσεις *αν μετρήσεις τάση με φορτίο*.

----------


## selectronic

> Γιατί δεν είναι καλή η μπαταρία.
> Θα το διαπιστώσεις *αν μετρήσεις τάση με φορτίο*.



+1

Κλασσική συμπεριφορά χαλασμένης μπαταρίας φτηνού UPS, έχει την "σωστή" τάση αλλά δεν μπορεί να δώσει σχεδόν καθόλου ρεύμα...

----------


## Ste7ios

Η τάση ανοικτού κυκλώματος είναι μόνο ενδεικτική της κατάστασης φορτίου μιας μπαταρίας μολύβδου. Πρέπει να τη μετρήσεις και υπο φόρτο.

Με την τάση φόρτισης που χρησιμοποιούμε σε αυτή την εφαρμογή (13,6 με 13,8 V) η μέτρηση της τάσης δεν είναι καθόλου ακριβής σε αντίθεση με τη φόρτιση μεγαλύτερης τάσης που χρησιμοποιούμε π.χ. στις SLI  (14,4V+) που δίνουν καλύτερες μετρήσεις.

Ένα καλό UPS δεν ξέρω πως θα έκανε τη διαφορά εκτός και αν περιοδικά της κάνει προσεκτικά γυμναστική και τη φορτίζει με μεγαλύτερη τάση για να σπάσει κάπως τη θειίκωση.

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ28

Παραθέτω διαγραμμα με την παλιά μπαταρία πάνω
Εχω αυτη την στιγμη πανω ενα UPS Fortron 850VA /480W
Με μπαταρία 12V/9Ah
Cycle use 14.5-14.9V
Stand by use 13.6-13.8V

Το φορτίο ειναι μια λάμπα 200W Εξού και το 37% load

Βγαζοντας το UPS σβήνει και αμέσως η λάμπα.

To cycle use ειναι όταν φορτίζει και το standby όταν είναι εκτος?

Έβαλα νέα μπαταρία και κρατάει φορτίο. Το load level ειναι το ίδιο
H μπαταρία ξεκίνησε από το 80% και εφτασε στο 100% ενώ  η παλιά εδειξε κατευθειαν 100%

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> H μπαταρία ξεκίνησε από το 80% και εφτασε στο 100% ενώ  η παλιά εδειξε κατευθειαν 100%



Αυτή είναι η ένδειξη ότι η μπαταρία έχει τελειώσει ... Δείχνει ψευδώς ότι* "έπιασε το 100% φόρτισης άμεσα"* και δεν αποδίδει τίποτα. 
Αν της συνδέσεις μια αντιστασούλα 50-100Ω για κατανάλωση μπορεί να σου δείξει τάση κάτω των 11 Βολτ .... με ελάχιστα Αμπερ

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ28

Tο άλλο που παρατήρησα ειναι οτι εχοντας το ups στο ρευμα με την παλιά μπαταρία , όταν το βγάζω για να δω αν κρατάει φορτίο το πρόγραμμα του υπολογιστή δεν βγάζει την ένδειξη οτι χάθηκε η συνδεση με το εναλλασόμενο
ενώ με την νέα μπαταρία το βγάζει

Συν του οτι με την παλιά μπαταρία , το βγάλεις δεν το βγάλεις από το δίκτυο η μπαταρία δείχνει να μην καταλαβαίνει τίποτα και συνεχίζει να δείχνει 100%

----------


## Ste7ios

Cycle use: εφαρμογή που χρησιμοποιούμε τακτικά τη μπαταρία ως πηγή ενέργειας, εκφορτίζεται και στη συνέχεια φορτίζεται. Π.χ. το σκουπάκι, ή για εκκίνηση στα οχήματα (SLI).

Standby use: η μπαταρία χρησιμοποιείται μόνο σε μια κρίσιμη κατάσταση αν πάψει να τροφοδοτεί η κυρίως πηγή ενέργειας, και διατηρείται συνεχώς φορτισμένη. Π.χ. UPS, σε συναγερμούς, κλπ.

----------


## selectronic

Μην το ψάχνεις άλλο, η μπαταρία πέθανε.

----------

mikemtb (06-04-19)

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ28

Ξερει κανεις πως μετράμε το πόσο θα κρατήσει το φορτίο πχ?

Ο κατασκευαστής πχ για το συγκεκριμένο, με φορτίο στο 25% για τυπικο pc 120W λέει οτι κρατάει γύρω στα 15 λεπτά με full battery. Αρα με φορτίο στα 200W κρατάει 120/200 χ 15 = 9 λεπτά χονδρικά

Ενα που δοκίμασα τώρα κράτησε με την παλιά μπαταρία 1,5 λεπτό (ξεφόρτισε πολύ γρήγορα αλλά ξαναφόρτισε μετά)

Τα ίδια μου κάνει και με νεα μπαταρία η οποία σταμάτησε να φορτίζει στο 90%  κράτησε 2 1/2 λεπτά με φορτίο 200W. Εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με πλακέτα η με θέμα στην νέα μπαταρία?

Και γενικά μου κάνει εντύπωση πως μια μπαταρία από το 1% φτάνει στο 80% μέσα σε μισή ώρα. Κανονικά δεν θέλει πανω από 8 ώρες να φορτίσει πλήρως? Η φορτίζει μεχρι κάποιο σημείο και μετά για να φτάσει στο 100% κάνει πχ 5-6 ώρες?

----------


## selectronic

> Ξερει κανεις πως μετράμε το πόσο θα κρατήσει το φορτίο πχ?
> 
> Ο κατασκευαστής πχ για το συγκεκριμένο, με φορτίο στο 25% για τυπικο pc 120W λέει οτι κρατάει γύρω στα 15 λεπτά με full battery. Αρα με φορτίο στα 200W κρατάει 120/200 χ 15 = 9 λεπτά χονδρικά
> 
> Ενα που δοκίμασα τώρα κράτησε με την παλιά μπαταρία 1,5 λεπτό (ξεφόρτισε πολύ γρήγορα αλλά ξαναφόρτισε μετά)
> 
> Τα ίδια μου κάνει και με νεα μπαταρία η οποία σταμάτησε να φορτίζει στο 90%  κράτησε 2 1/2 λεπτά με φορτίο 200W. Εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με πλακέτα η με θέμα στην νέα μπαταρία?



Για 120W στα τυπικά 240V θες ας πούμε, με βαθμό απόδοσης του inverter που έχει το UPS ας πούμε _80%_ (δεν έχω ιδέα για αυτό το νούμερο, το βρήκα από μια *πολύ γρήγορη* αναζήτηση στο Google οπότε και οι υπολογισμοί από εδώ και πέρα μπορεί να είναι τελείως λάθος!), σημαίνει ότι θες 150W στα ας πούμε πάλι "τυπικά" 12.0V, άρα *12.5Α σταθερά από την μπαταρία*. 12.5Α για 15 λεπτά μας κάνει *3125mAh* που είναι λιγότερα από τα 7000mAh της μπαταρίας σου, αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να πάρεις το 100% της ενέργειας της μπαταρίας...
Στα 10-11V, δεν θυμάμαι την σωστή τάση, θα σβήσει το UPS για να μην ξελιγώσει την μπαταρία, οπότε τέλος το πανηγύρι...
Αν μπορούσες να πάρεις όλα τα 7000mAh από την μπαταρία (και τα MOSFET του UPS είχαν αρκετά μεγάλες ψύκτρες και ανεμιστήρες) πχ με ένα DC/DC boost κύκλωμα που να μπορούσε να δώσει στην έξοδο του τα 12V/12.5A ακόμα και αν η τάση της μπαταρία ήταν στα 2V (λέμε τώρα), τότε θα είχες την αυτονομία σου. Αλλά και αυτό δεν γίνεται, γιατί δεν μπορεί να δώσει η μπαταρία πχ 50Α στα 3V...

Εν κατακλείδι μην ψάχνεις τι λέει το φυλλάδιο του UPS, ο χρόνος που σου δίνει είναι ίσα-ίσα για να προλάβεις να κάνεις shut down το PC...

----------


## Ste7ios

Πρέπει να κάνεις χρήση του νόμου του Peukert και να συμπεριλάβεις και τις απώλειες που θα έχεις απο το inverter του UPS. Θα βρεις και διάφορα calculators στο Internet.

Ο παραπάνω υπολογισμός δεν ισχύει. Αν με 1A σου δίνει 1 ώρα, με 2A δεν σημαίνει οτι θα σου δίνει 30’. Θα είναι ακόμη λιγότερο.

Για πλήρη φόρτιση η μπαταρία μολύβδου θέλει χρόνο. Μέχρι το 80% φορτίζει σχετικά γρήγορα. Το επόμενο 20% μπορεί να χρειαστεί όσο το 80% και περισσότερο. Άφησε το τουλάχιστον 6-7 ώρες, πριν αποφανθείς οτι υπάρχει πρόβλημα.


Επίσης το άλλο μεγάλο θέμα με τις VRLA που έρχονται ενεργοποιημένες απο το εργοστάσιο είναι η φρεσκάδα τους, πόσο καιρό έχουν μείνει στο ράφι, αν έχουν συντηρηθεί σωστά, αν φυλάσσονται σε ψυχρό χώρο...

Και σε αυτές που ενεργοποιούνται απο το κατάστημα τίθεται και το θέμα αν έχει γίνει σωστά η διαδικασία.

Τρεχαγύρευε...

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το βλέπεις στην πράξη. Αν το UPS δεν δίνει αρκετό χρόνο στο PC να κλείσει πας κατευθείαν για νέα μπαταρία... Γνώμη μου, δεν χρειάζεται να το ψάξεις περισσότερο. Αν μιλάγαμε για μια μεγάλη εγκατάσταση π.χ. σε ένα data center τότε εννοείται πρέπει να υπολογιστούν όλα λεπτομερώς...

----------

selectronic (06-04-19)

----------


## Ste7ios

Τυπικά δεν εκφορτιζεις πάνω απο 50% για να περιορίσεις τη φθορά. Για AGM αυτό είναι περίπου στα 12,5V στους 25°C.

Θεωρούνται άδειες στα 12V. 

Καθώς υπαλρχουν διάφορες απο κατασκευαστή σε κατασκευαστή καλό είναι να συμβουλεύεσαι το εγχειρίδιο του...

----------

selectronic (06-04-19)

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Μια σωστή τέτοια μπαταρία αν τη ζηγισεις πρέπει να είναι από 2.2 έως 2.3 κιλά.
Αν σου βγει πιο ελαφριά σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει αρκετό υλικό μέσα. μπορεί να γράφει 7Αh αλλά δε σημαίνει ότι μπορεί και να τα δώσει με το τρόπο και το Ρυθμό που τα θέλει το ups.

----------


## genesis

https://batteryuniversity.com/learn/...attery_runtime

----------

lepouras (07-04-19)

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

η εχεις κανενα θηριο ups πχ εγω εχω ενα 1500va  24β αλλα εχω βαλει ααυτοκινητου και οι μπαταριες ειναι εξω χαχαχαχα 2χ 45 ah  .  Δυστιχως το υπσ  εξαρταται ΑΜΕΣΑ  απο την μπαταρια και απο την καλη της κατασταση τωρα αυο αν την υπερφωρτιζει αν δεν την φωρτιζει σωστα ,  λογικα μια μπαταρι α πρεπει να κραταει 3-4 χρονια εξαρταται και απο το ιδιο το υπσ  βεβαια ποσο καλο αερισμο εχει ...

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ28

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας

Να κάνω μια χαζή ερώτηση

Ένα τυπικό line interactive ups (online δεν εχω πετύχει ακόμα) έχει μέσα κάποια εξαρτήματα

Την κεντρική πλακέτα
Την μπαταρία η τις μπαταρίες
τον μετασχηματιστή

Και απο κει και πέρα τις εισόδους εξόδους για τα ρεύματα, την οθόνη και το button 

Αν πχ βάλεις νέες μπαταρίες και δεν κρατάει φορτίο αυτομάτως λες οτι είναι πλακέτα. Αλλά μπορεί να μην είναι και έτσι? Μπορεί να φταίει ο μετασχηματιστής ? Μπορεί κάποιο καλώδιο εσωτερικά να έχει πρόβλημα η διαρροή και να θέλει αλλαγή? Κάποια πρίζα εξόδου η εισόδου ρευματων να έχει θέμα και να θέλει αλλαγή?

Γιατί λογικά δεν μπορεί να είναι πάντα η πλακέτα το θέμα..Δεν ξέρω

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

καλησπερα ξεκιναω απο το τελευταιω τον μ/τ αν ηταν χαλασμενος καμενος δενθα δουλευε  . Παμε στις εισδους εξοδους βυσματα τροφοδοσιας αν εναι καπου χαλαρα το πραγμα θα φανε πχ στη εισοδο (σε κατασταση κανονικης λειτουργειασ) μολις βγει η εισοδος θα αρχεισει να δουλευει το ινβερτερ και να σφυριζει το μπιπερ/τζττζικι,  στην εξοδο με το παραμικρο η κουνιμα θα σου σβησει το πσ , να πουμε εδω , οτι μπορει να εχεις και κομενο καλοδιο που να μην φαινεται εσωτερικα (οχι στο υπσ)  .  και τελος οι μπαταριες  αυτες οι κακοιργιες που κρατανε πολυ λιγο καιρο , αναλογα και την κατασκευη του μηχανηματος  μην ξεχναμε οτι οι μπαταριες εχουν καποια στανταρ τα γραφουν πανω . τωρα στο θεμα μας μπωρει να εχεις ταση βολτ δηλαδη αλλα τα προστατευτικα κυλωματα βλεπουν οτι η μπαταρια δεν εχει ψυχη,και δεν αφηνουν να δουλεψει ο αντιστροφεας,για να μην καταστραφουν τα μοσφετ του η ακομα και να σου σκασει η μπαταρια λογω τον πολλων αμπερ που θαχρειαστουν οταν δουλευει το ινβερτερ και ολα αυτα αναλογα το φορτιο . αυταααα :Biggrin:

----------

